# Would there be a problem?



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Was looking at putting 25X8x12 silverback xlites on my arctic cat 250 would there be any problem with doing this?


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

i checked around on the net to try and answer your question...i found a tire chart and these would be your stock tire sizes for your year... 
250 2WD/4WD, 99-07 (F) 23x8x12
250 2WD/4WD, 99-07 (R) 24x9x12


so i dont see why you couldnt fit a 25x8x12...now i notice you have 22" tires on it right not but not sure why so small...the tire chart for the only other 250 AC have 20 & 22" stock tires
250 2WD/4WD, 07-08 (F) 22X7X10

250 2WD/4WD, 07-08 (R) 22X10X10 

DVX 250 2WD/4WD, 07-08 (R) 22X7X10

DVX 250 2WD/4WD, 07-08 (R) 20x11x9
i think you will be ok...you could always take a tape measure to 25" and center it to see since the size and width you want is a true 25" tire...hope this helps


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks king,that helps alot


----------

